# possible purchase........grade gelding for 300



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

can you talk me out of it.....i couldnt find anything other than slightly straight rear ankles........


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Very weak sway back.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Agreed, he does have a sway back.

How old is he? What is his training level? Is he registered? Is he beginner/kid safe? What disciplines has he done/can he do?


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

^^
And, is $300 your limit? 
I'm certain you could find something better if it isn't.
But, just depends on your area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Ya know.. depending on his age.. not bad. Weak over the loins, and that is a concern if he is a 2 year old. If he is 13, not so much.. especially with those nice low hocks and knees.


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

no 300 isnt my limit but yes his back does look swayed. he is between 10 and 13, and from what i understand has been a family horse, so probably not very arena schooled. i likes his legs thats why i posted but ill probably pass because of his back.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't see a sway, I see very high withers with a long back, weak loin, and he looks slightly downhill.

Not a bad looking horse, but you can find better even at that price.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Can you fix or improve a sway back with proper work and muscle? I don't think it is a bad looking horse. It's got some chrome and is not ugly by any means. I think it might help to have a picture where his head isn't tied up like that. Depending on age and training, disposition, health... for $300 I can't see much wrong. I also know that $300 isn't going to get you much in this area.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

He has some withers but I don't think he actually has a sway back. He's a $300 horse. He's not going to be well trained and he won't have perfect conformation. I certainly wouldn't buy him for a kid horse or a horse that I was figuring on winning anything on. Ride him and see if you like him. If you do then buy him. If not then find something else. I just sold a horse with withers like that because my saddle kept soring him. He went for a lot more than $300 but he was also really well broke.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Gee, everyone has pretty high expectations for the price. Any kind of decent, kind, 1/2 trained sound horse is worth $300 in my eyes.

Heck, if he were a nice riding horse (and sound) I would feel like I stole him for $300!

$300 won't even buy a months training around here. :-(


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I really can't tell from that photo, I don't see a sway back at all, just the angle makes it look that way. His pasterns look upright but he has nice legs and is in good condition, nice neck maybe, pretty head. Wondering why he's so cheap??? Health issue, training problems, ??? I would for sure get a good look, he looks kind with potential as a great trail horse or whatever depending on training and soundness, for a family horse the price is wayyyyyy off but at least take a look! Could be the steal of the century!

If you don't want another horse or are looking for something specific....
He's the most butt ugly horse I've ever seen! Terrible plain sorrel, that looonnggg tail makes me sick, I hate buying a healthy looking horse, I'm all for a project and wouldn't take a family horse no matter how cheap! LOL!!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow - I don't see a sway back, either. Are you guys sure you aren't being deceived by the shadow in the second picture? Look at it closely and then look at the first picture - his topline needs built up, but IMO he is not sway backed at all.

He certainly has a few conformation issues, but I've seen much worse for the money...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I can't see the picture.. I want to see if the horse does have a sway...


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Only the 3/4 shot came up on my computer earlier, but I still dont think he's too bad. His neck is high over the kid and not standing square, IDK?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

he's a good looking boy. I don't see sway back either, only high withers. Being 10-13 he looks really good and can be conditioned to possibly be the best looking horse out there, I've had that happen a lot! I'd snatch him up if he rides good, if nothing else you may be able to find a good family that needs something safe after you get him fit and a few more pounds on him? I personally think he's a steal for the price, but I like taking chances too.. I took a chance on my gelding, gave $300 + $20 for delivery and he's turned out to be one of the best I've ever owned. He's a green broke roping horse reject and at 5 old had the training of maybe a 3 year old so really in my area he wasn't "worth" the price being grade also but its paid off now. you may possibly luck out with that little guy, I'd think seriously on it and ride him at least 2x before deciding against him.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Taking a closer look on a better computer, I think you guys are right, he isn't truly swayed. However, I do believe that he is seriously lacking topline. If I had to guess, he's probably been traveling around for years with his head in the air and his back hollow.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm wondering if he's a little rump high. A good side shot would be helpful.


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

*went to see him*

Went to see him, but didnt ride. The sellers barely spoke english and all he knew how to do was run. head high all the time with an old curb with what i cann only describe as grooves machined into it . the function of which being to sore his bars. I felt bad for him but he isnt a kids project, my kids are good but not that good.  Sucks, cuz if i had room for a project of my own, I'd take him in a heartbeat.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Poor guy. I'm sorry he didn't work out for you. There are much better ones out there though.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

poor thing!


----------

